# de / avec ses propres yeux



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour,
lequel des deux est correct ?
_voir / regarder / vérifier ... de ses propres yeux_
_voir / regarder / vérifier ... avec ses propres yeux_

Merci d'avance de me faire connaître !


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Anna,

Je dirais : _vérifier *de* ses propres yeux_

Mais par contre :_ regarder *avec *ses yeux_ (sans ajout de _propres_) et encore, je dirais sans doute _regarder_ (tout court), à moins d'ajouter un adverbe, 
par exemple _regarder attentivement._

Avec le verbe _voir..._les deux sont corrects, mais le sens n'est pas le même. Il est évident qu'une personne voit avec ses yeux - pas avec ses oreilles - et que ce sont ses propres yeux, pas ceux d'un autre.  

L'expression idiomatique _voir *de* ses (propres) yeux, c'est :_


> voir de ses (propres) yeux : voir vraiment soi-même. J’attendrai de le voir de mes propres *yeux* pour le croire.


 
Attendons d'autres réponses, qui viendront ou confirmer, ou infirmer ma... vision des choses.


----------



## itka

> J’attendrai de le voir de mes propres oreilles  pour le croire.


_Mets tes lunettes et écoute comme ça sent bon..._


----------



## Nicomon

Bien drôle, itka 

Je n'avais même pas remarqué cette horrible erreur / coquille. 

J'ai copié l'exemple d'Antidote. Je devrais peut-être leur envoyer un courriel... 

De toute évidence, c'est *yeux* qui va à la place d'oreilles. J'ai corrigé la citation.


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:


> J'ai corrigé la citation.


En aurais-tu fait autant de celle de Saint Exupéry ?


> _On ne voit bien qu'avec le coeur. L'essentiel est invisible pour les yeux._


----------



## Nicomon

Xence said:


> En aurais-tu fait autant de celle de Saint Exupéry ?


 Non. _Le Petit Prince_, on n'y touche pas. 

Mais dans la phrase suggérée par Antidote, pour illustrer « _voir de ses (propres) yeux _» l'erreur (_oreilles_) m'a semblé évidente. 

Au fait - toute poésie mise de côté - que répondrais-tu à Anna? Serais-tu porté à dire : _regarder *de* ses yeux?_ Quid des verbes _voir et vérifier?_


----------



## itka

Je ne crois pas qu'on mette un complément "de" ou "avec" à *"regarder"* :
_Je regarde. _/ _Je regarde avec attention /Je regarde avec horreur_...ou tout autre complément de manière, mais "de mes yeux" ou "avec mes yeux" me semblerait pléonastique !

_*voir de ses [propres]yeux*_, oui, bien sûr. C'est une expression idiomatique.
_Je vous dis que je l'ai vu, de mes yeux, vu !_ (c'est une preuve, je suis témoin).
_voir avec ses yeux_... ? Avec quoi d'autre pourrait-on voir ?

*vérifier*... ce n'est peut-être pas impossible d'ajouter "de mes yeux" mais c'est en tous cas très inhabituel et je dirais tout autre chose :
_Je l'ai vérifié moi-même. Je l'ai vérifié en personne._


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci beaucoup à vous tous !!!


----------



## Xence

itka said:


> _voir avec ses yeux_... ? Avec quoi d'autre pourrait-on voir ?


Euh... avec des jumelles peut-être? 




			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> Serais-tu porté à dire : regarder de ses yeux?


Oui, si le nom _yeux _est qualifié/complété: _je l'ai regardé de mes yeux émerveillés / de mes yeux d'enfant._



			
				Nicomon said:
			
		

> Quid des verbes voir et vérifier?


Je crois que l'esentiel a été dit par toi et itka. J'ajouterai simplement que, dans certains contextes (juridique notamment), je préférerais dire _J'ai vérifié de visu_ plutôt que _J'ai vérifié de mes propres yeux_.

Désolé de n'avoir pas vu ton post à temps. C'est que l'appel insistant des bras de Morphée était plus fort...


----------



## Nicomon

Xence said:


> Euh... avec des jumelles peut-être?


 Avec des lunettes, aussi. Mais sans les yeux dessous, elles ne serviraient pas à grand chose. 


> Oui, si le nom _yeux _est qualifié/complété: _je l'ai regardé de mes yeux émerveillés / de mes yeux d'enfant._


 Je n'y avais pas pensé. Mais je crois que là, je dirais _avec_. Je ne sais pas pourquoi... et j'aurais peut-être tort. 


> je préférerais dire _J'ai vérifié de visu_ plutôt que _J'ai vérifié de mes propres yeux_.


 Oui, peut-être. Mais en fin de compte je préfère les solutions d'itka : _moi-même / en personne._


----------



## Xence

Nicomon said:
			
		

> Mais en fin de compte je préfère les solutions d'itka : _moi-même / en personne._


Les solutions d'itka sont excellentes, je n'en disconviendrai pas. Seulement, elles me paraissent trop générales pour convenir précisément à ce qui nous intéresse ici. _Vérifier en personne_ n'entraîne pas nécessairement _vérifier de ses yeux_. Je peux par exemple vérifier en personne que le bidon est bien rempli, rien qu'en le soupesant, sans même avoir à le regarder... 

Qu'en penses-tu Nicomon?


----------



## itka

> Euh... avec des jumelles peut-être?


C'est malin !  ...et au bout des jumelles, tu mets quoi ?

Si vous changez la phrase, tout change !
Avec un qualificatif de "yeux", avec un article différent, d'autres phrases seront possibles... mais on ne peut pas répertorier TOUT ce qui peut se dire en français !
_"Il l'a regardé *de* ses yeux émerveillés" _Oui, bien sûr, mais aussi :
_"Il l'a regardé *avec* des yeux d'enfant émerveillé" _exactement comme_ "Il l'a regardé avec des jumelles de marine"...


_


----------



## Xence

itka said:


> ...et au bout des jumelles, tu mets quoi ?



D'autres jumelles...?


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> _"Il l'a regardé *de* ses yeux émerveillés" _Oui, bien sûr, mais aussi :
> _"Il l'a regardé *avec* des yeux d'enfant émerveillé" _exactement comme_ "Il l'a regardé avec des jumelles de marine"..._


 Merci pour la précision, itka.  Disons que j'emmêle parfois mes prépositions.   


> Je peux par exemple vérifier en personne que le bidon est bien rempli, rien qu'en le soupesant, sans même avoir à le regarder. Qu'en penses-tu Nicomon?


 J'en pense que t'as peut-être raison, mais que peu importe le moyen de vérification, je le fais... moi-même.


----------



## itka

Je pense à un exemple classique :
_"Il la regarde avec des yeux de merlan frit !"_ (= _fam._ des yeux très amoureux)



> D'autres jumelles...?


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> Je pense à un exemple classique :
> _"Il la regarde avec des yeux de merlan frit !"_ (= _fam._ des yeux très amoureux)


 Et encore merci. Je ne connaissais pas ce sens de « très amoureux ». Je connaissais seulement celui-ci :


> faire des yeux de merlan frit : lever les yeux vers le haut en ne laissant voir que le blanc des yeux.


----------



## Nylane

Xence said:


> D'autres jumelles...?



haha, je pense que ce que itka veut dire c'est que tu as beau avoir des jumelles, si tu n'as pas les yeux tu ne verras pas grand chose...

Techniquement, tu ne vois pas avec des jumelles, tu vois à travers elles.


----------



## Xence

Nylane said:


> tu as beau avoir des jumelles, si tu n'as pas les yeux tu ne verras pas grand chose...


Ah, mais je n'ai jamais prétendu le contraire.
Tu me concèderas, à l'inverse, qu'avoir des yeux et rien en face, ce n'est pas la joie non plus...



> Techniquement, tu ne vois pas avec des jumelles, tu vois à travers elles.


C'est ce qu'on appelle des jumelles diaphanes. Je reste preneur...


----------

